# Age of Owners



## jhockey81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys, going off of the recent age appropriate thread I thought it would be interesting to get a spread of the ages of cruze owners. Just click your age group on the poll and lets see who is driving them. I myself am a recent college grad aged 22 who purchased a cruze eco as my first car.


----------



## Djrolyat (Mar 12, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## gordio (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm 27 turning 28. I'm planning on getting the Cruze but I dunno when since i don't need it. it's more of a car I want, which is worth noting. For a car like civics, most people get it because they want it, but not because they desire it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If you dont need it then why do u want it? 

Sell all your cars ans get a Cruze, trust me its very worth it! 
Great car to drive and great way to save a ton of money on gas money!!! 





gordio said:


> I'm 27 turning 28. I'm planning on getting the Cruze
> but I dunno when since i don't need it. it's more of a car I want, which is worth noting. For a car like civics, most people get it because they want it, but not because they desire it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...been done before: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/17-off-topic-discussion/1971-what-kind-fogey-you.html


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

im 27


----------



## gordio (Nov 26, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> If you dont need it then why do u want it?
> 
> Sell all your cars ans get a Cruze, trust me its very worth it!
> Great car to drive and great way to save a ton of money on gas money!!!


Gee, where do I begin 

I'll think about it at the end of the year. I also wanna see how the Verano is first and how much it'll cost.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

I am a clean 24 year old going on 13...Hold enough to get in trouble...young enough to get hyper off of jelly beans!


----------



## HalfMoon (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm 41 and working with a few dealers now to get a Cruze for my daily driver.


----------



## Gregadeaux (Jun 23, 2011)

19. Got one on a lease. My parents gave me $1750 to help boost the down payment and the rest is on my checkbook.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

30 Here. I'm surprised to see the majority is 35-45, but it makes since cause they're generally smarter cause of life experience.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Senistr said:


> I am a clean 24 year old going on 13...Hold enough to get in trouble...young enough to get hyper off of jelly beans!


Give it a few years, that'll wear off. It wasn't until 27 I realized I'm not invincible. LOL


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...wait until you've reached the _"...OLD enough to *care less*; OLDER than *dirt*..."_ age!


----------



## CruzeLS (Jul 20, 2011)

25 here.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Old enough to know that this has been asked before (possibly more than once) but too old to worry about getting 5 more hp from a CAI. 60+ :signs015:


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...wait until you've reached the _"...OLD enough to *care less*; OLDER than *dirt*..."_ age!


:sigh:



Vetterin said:


> Old enough to know that this has been asked before (possibly more than once) but too old to worry about getting 5 more hp from a CAI. 60+ :signs015:


ccasion14:


----------



## delicatessen2012 (May 27, 2011)

I'll be 24 next week. I figured when you see the old guy with the awesome car he's a lot less likely to be paying 50-75% of his monthly income into his vehicle. Many others my age with a similar station in life who adhere to the instant gratification paradigm would make this asinine choice. See, see? Buying a Cruze Eco was not only a good economical choice. It's an ethically superior one as well.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

A few years north of 50, bought it because 1. CTS was costing a lot to keep running. 2. Like GM products 3. Styling 4. Price of gas 5. Really like smaller cars and a Mini wasn't available where I live  6. Would not buy a Ford because of negative experience earlier in life with that brand


----------



## HalfMoon (Jul 16, 2011)

delicatessen2012 said:


> I'll be 24 next week. I figured when you see the old guy with the awesome car he's a lot less likely to be paying 50-75% of his monthly income into his vehicle. Many others my age with a similar station in life who adhere to the instant gratification paradigm would make this asinine choice. See, see? Buying a Cruze Eco was not only a good economical choice. It's an ethically superior one as well.


You are wiser than your years. :goodjob:

If I hadn't purchased a lot of fairly expensive cars when I was younger and not as financially stable, I would be a lot better off today even at 41.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm 33, although my cruze isn't here yet. It'll arrive in 5-6 weeks. I'm a car nut. The cruze will bring my total up to 5. 

1987 1/2 Chevy siverado 4x4
1993 Chevy S-10
1998 Pontiac Grand Prix
2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee
2012 Chevy Cruze Eco, i like the cool new look, but love the MPG's!!!


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Glad to see I'm not the oldest. 43 here.

I'm so old that the car in my pic is a '91 Beretta GTZ Quad4 that I purchased new and drove for 14 years. :redface:


----------



## Marshall Media (Jul 31, 2011)

Just turned 56. Having a blast with the 6-speed Eco!


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

I am in the 55+ class and I ordered two of them--his and hers. This Cruze is the best compact car I have ever owned--EVER!


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

Ill be 28 in a week!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

CRUZETLHO said:


> Ill be 28 in a week!!


...I assume the pink color designates







?


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I assume the pink color designates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you lived on this forum. I'm here once in awhile and I know the answer to that is "yes".


----------



## kylake (Jul 31, 2011)

Added my age to the poll. I am 55+ also


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

18 years old...parents paid for me but i pay gas n insurance


----------



## Mars17 (Aug 2, 2011)

19. My parent didnt pay on it!! Im workin since im 15.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

28!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

CRUZETLHO said:


> Ill be 28 in a week!!


Happy early birthday! Drink one for me. ccasion14:


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have been driving past a few cruzes a week now for the last couple of months. Every single driver I saw behind the wheel was atleast in their sixties. Is the cruze turning into a grand marquis?


----------



## jhockey81 (Jun 7, 2011)

It seems to be a really great car that appeals to a ton of ages and allows every owner to make their unique mark on it's style and performance 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm 23 in Palm Beach FL. The chevy cruze is my 8th car!!!!


----------



## HalfMoon (Jul 16, 2011)

HalfMoon said:


> I'm 41 and working with a few dealers now to get a Cruze for my daily driver.


Looks like you can remove me from the potential age stats. I ended up getting a dealership to give me a Cruze for 100 miles so I could test the big hills on my commute path last weekend. Unfortunately the car didn't have enough power to comfortably pass on one of the long steep hills so I had to remove it from my list.  :angry: The area I'm talking about is one of the only 2 lane passing areas on the road and if I didn't frequently get stuck behind very slow traffic there (trucks) and have to pass I would have been all over the Cruze. Previously I have commuted in a Prius and a Civic hybrid that couldn't even maintain speed up this hill and I had to do a fast running start of 15-20mph over the limit at the bottom to be going the speed limit at the top (it's about a mile long or a little more). This was a big issue for me in my daily 1.5 hour commute to work and made me hate the cars more.

Really sucks cause otherwise I loved the car and was ready to buy it. I ended up with less MPG but more power and handling with a new VW GTI instead. I've always been a "Chevy guy" and I'm just hoping I don't get burned buying German.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

all you would have to do is install trifecta and you would be able to pass anyone you want!!!


----------



## HalfMoon (Jul 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> all you would have to do is install trifecta and you would be able to pass anyone you want!!!


I looked at the trifecta and options for HPTuners, since I am a diehard GM guy, but even the trifecta dyno sheets I've seen were 50hp down on the stock non-tuned GTI. However the GTI is a 2.0l vs the 1.4l so I'm only getting about 27mpg average vs high 30's I estimate I'd get in an ECO with my driving style and terrain.

If I end up not having to commute anymore in 3 years when I have 130k on the GTI or there's a power increase I'll look at the Cruze again. ccasion14:

I don't want to derail the thread, sorry.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> all you would have to do is install trifecta and you would be able to pass anyone you want!!!


is that all? I got to see tailights of an SI the other day


----------



## tocangal (May 22, 2011)

Early 40s...the Cruze is my first car


----------



## jhockey81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow this poll really showed an interesting spread if ages. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

23 here! First brand new car, and I love it but it's gonna be more the wife's car. I wanted a WRX lol but couldn't do it.


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

I was looking for a car that was economical most of the time, but fun to drive when I wanted it to be. Was originally looking at a Mazda3, but ended up going with the Cruze. I love the car more each day!


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

48 here. Had a 2010 Camaro 2ss-Car was fun-supercharged the engine dyno'd at 650 HP 638 FT TQ SAE smoothing 5. Car had a serious drinking problem, Traded it of for a 10 Avalanche LTZ-same drinking problem, traded it in on a 2011 honda Accord V-6 (for the wife). Traded my 2002 Silverado to my Son and I was driving his 2003 Civic ex. The transmission bearing were going bad, it was a 5sp manual so I decided to trade it for the 2012 Cruze LTZ.

Also own a 2011 Harley Streetglide. ([email protected] bike). 

Im sick of paying Ahab for these rediculous gas prices!

So far I am pleased with LTZ Cruze-

Tre'


----------



## bluestop (Sep 21, 2011)

30 here. I purchased my Cruze last week & have loved every minute of it.


----------



## fripple (Sep 12, 2011)

31 here, fixing to be 32 in October


----------



## davranyou (Sep 27, 2011)

Turned 30 just ten days ago


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

If you are 35, which category do you fit in? 30-35 or 35-45.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

43 years old 44 in Dec :1poke:Already had my sports cars (92 Achieva SC 180hp 4 cyl. Beretta a Camaro and a MGA. I love this car it does everything I want for why I bought it(room and MPG).


----------



## CruzinJB (Jul 31, 2011)

Just threw in my 55 +10. Its great to drive a car again been getting around in a 99 Tacoma since 98.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thought I'd revive this one.

I'm 30 going on to 26.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Mick said:


> Thought I'd revive this one.
> 
> I'm 30 going on to 26.


...so, I take it, you've _found_ *Ponce De Leon*'s "*fountain of youth*"? Where can I get a gallon or two (wink,wink)? Can they make an *EEGEE* using that water?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll be 24 on the 29th


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## jaszypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

23 in May


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

23, 24 next Feb . 

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...so, I take it, you've _found_ *Ponce De Leon*'s "*fountain of youth*"? Where can I get a gallon or two (wink,wink)? Can they make an *EEGEE* using that water?


Lol, good genes I guess. 

I just checked out the site and I'm definitely going to check it out next weekend.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

25 going on 30... lol thats what the military does to you makes you age before your time.  LOVE MY CRUZE!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Military, work, wife.... 

I have younger friends than me that feel 40 haha


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

SlvrECObullet said:


> 25 going on 30... lol thats what the military does to you makes you age before your time.  LOVE MY CRUZE!


+1 but I would be more specific with the "infantry" ages you faster lol 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

20. almost 21! and loving my Cruze!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Im 24 going on 25 and loving my car just rolled over 5000 miles

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

*fixed


tecollins1 said:


> +1 but I would be more specific with the "infant-ry" ages you faster lol
> 
> as in kids lol
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha.... But I was actually talking about Grunts, like this motivated Devil Dog lol










Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll be 25 on the 26th of this month. 500 miles on the Cruze. Love it so far!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Just turned 22 last month.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm fittysix...


----------



## jtk33 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm fartysix....


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

25 for another month.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just turned 24 today


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Just turned 24 today
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


Happy Birthday tecollins!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Just turned 24 today
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


Happy birthday you know we need a birthday thread

h3llion


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Over 21, but still have to show an ID to buy a bottle of wine at our grocery store.:blush:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Been denied entry to clubs twice... Had to call the cops once to get my id back.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mick said:


> Been denied entry to clubs twice... Had to call the cops once to get my id back.


Must have a baby face lol
grow a beard. 

When I was 17 I had a full beard and everyone thought I was 24. Now that I am 24 I have a clean shave and they think I'm 20 lol 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm 45 and wife will be 40 in a month or so. Bought this for her, but I drive it when I get the chance.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

To be fair, this is technically a poll of "Internet Savvy Cruze Owners" ;-)


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Eugene_C said:


> To be fair, this is technically a poll of "Internet *Savvy* Cruze Owners" ;-)


...or, a poll of "Internet-_using_ Cruize Owners"


----------



## SebastianUS83 (Feb 19, 2012)

Already 29....****.....I get old.....  LOL


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wife is 32, I am 33

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## PBMooreInCMH (Jan 1, 2012)

47 here and loving my 2012 Cruze Eco. 
Previously owned 2005 Cobalt and before that 1997 Cavalier.
All bought new and all built in Lordstown, Ohio.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Must have a baby face lol
> grow a beard.
> 
> When I was 17 I had a full beard and everyone thought I was 24. Now that I am 24 I have a clean shave and they think I'm 20 lol
> ...


Tired raccoon baby face maybe haha, I really should get more sleep.
I'm the same way so I try to keep some facial hair although I hate it.




70AARCUDA said:


> ...or, a poll of "Internet-_using_ Cruize Owners"


I think for the most part we're car enthusiast with a couple that join to find answers to problems and a troll or two. Not naming any names. <_< >_>


----------



## savethewave (Dec 17, 2011)

over 65 and they ask my if I need help carry my bottle of wine to the car!


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

25... i think this is the first car ive owned that isnt older than me, with the execption of a 04 saturn ion i co-signed on that was totalled less than a year later.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Just looking at the average age of those I see posting more often and their "mods" lists, the average age is quite young.

Vinyl is not a mod. Interior lights are not a mod. Stereo equipment is not a mod.


----------



## luvndacruze (Mar 9, 2012)

21, my last car was a mazdaspeed 6.. costing too much in gas. love the eco now.


----------

